# Feeding Questions



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 18, 2011)

I am about to get 2 Nigerian does one who is bred and one who is not .
I have a few questions though :

1. How much do I need to feed them ?
2. Should they each have their own dish for feed  ?
3. Should I feed the pregnant one something special when coming nearer to kidding time ? 

Thanks ahead of time !!! :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

One more thing ! 

5. Do I need to feed them minerals ? Or does it come in their feed ?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 19, 2011)

I have bigger breed, so I was waiting and trying to let someone else answer. 

free-choice hay, good hay, like 2nd or 3rd cutting grass mix hay, maybe some alfalfa in it, but nigerians, can get fat easier than some breeds, and alfalfa will put on weight. 

You can give them a little grain each day,  You don't need to change the pregnant does feed, but many people will increase the grain a little bit the last 30 days to give them a boost of energy for kidding and milk production. 


I beleive it is like 1 cup of goat grain a day they are using per doe. but if they are good weight you can just feed them all the hay they can eat, and browse/pasture. 


I would suggest seperate dishes for the grain. unless you are using an extra large container or a trough set set-up to feed them out of. 

Yes, they should have loose goat minerals out in a seperate container, in addtion to the minerals they would be getting from the grain. 

Set something up so you can feed the hay off the ground. 

You don't need to put out tons of hay, just what they will clean up between feedings, this will help cut down on the waste.  I beleive you would be looking at 3 to 5 lbs of hay a day per doe. 

1 cup of grain is right at 1/3lb


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Ohh thanks ! This info is just what I needed !!! 
Can you get the minerals at tractor supply ????


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 19, 2011)

yes, there are goat minerals at TSC.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you !! Is their a brand or type you would suggest ? 
I'm going to milk one would minerals effect her milk taste ???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Thank you !! Is their a brand or type you would suggest ?
> I'm going to milk one would minerals effect her milk taste ???


Sorry, I don't milk, and I haven't purchased any feeds from TSC.  We do all our business with a local co-op.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

That is fine , but is there anything I should look for when purchasing minerals ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

That is fine , but is there anything I should look for when purchasing minerals ???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> That is fine , but is there anything I should look for when purchasing minerals ???


Goat specific, nothing that says, multi species, it wont have enough copper in it for the goats. loose mineral is better than a block.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you for your help !


----------

